# Outboard Jet cold weather use and maintenance



## JustaLittleBitFluffy (Feb 24, 2017)

I recently purchased my first boat and it has a Yamaha 40/30 outboard Jet. I have found plenty of information about how to winterize an outboard, but I am unclear on what I need to be doing if I use it during winter. If I take it out in weather below freezing, what do I need to do at the end of the day? A special maintenance that I need to do different than what I do in summer? Last thing I need is to ruin my first boat motor.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2019)

Just normal flushing, followed by normal after use greasing of the pump, followed by tilting all the way up and down a few times, then leave in down position. Just make sure you grease after every outing to expel any moisture!!!


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Where do you live? In weather below freezing I try not to get out of bed.


----------



## JustaLittleBitFluffy (Feb 24, 2017)

I live in Alabama. So summers I can head to the beach and winters I can head to TN or North GA for trout.


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

I recently had a buds jet freeze up at the impeller/ prop to the pump housing... we got her broke loose and now spray fluid film in that housing to keep it from happening again when she sits ...


----------

